# Replacing motherboard/case/psu - help



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello dear forum... 

I'd need help to decide what motherboard, case and psu I will buy, since I don't really know which one will fit / work best.
They should match to the hardware I already have, not be very expensive, but still good quality if possible.

(motherboard died due to a failed bios update)
thread here: [url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/system-not-booting-after-bios-update-529040.html[/URL]

CPU: 
Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6700
(8M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB)
  [url]http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=30790[/URL]

GPU:
ASUS ENGTX285 TOP/HTDI/1GD3
  [url]http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...wbn&templete=2[/URL]

HDD:
1x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
  [url]http://www.seagate.com/www/de-de/pro...racuda_7200.12[/URL]
1x Seagate Barracuda 7200.11
  [url]http://www.seagate.com/www/de-de/pro...racuda_7200.11[/URL]

RAM:
2x KVR800D2N6/2G
  [url]http://www.ec.kingston.com/ecom/conf...00D2N6/2G&root[/URL]

OD:
LG GH22NS40
  [url]http://www.lg.com/id/it-product/opti...l-GH22NS40.jsp[/URL]

and a 33-in-1 card-reader as well...

the motherboard I have to repalce:
Foxconn G31MXP-K
  [url]http://www.foxconnchannel.com/produc...D=en-us0000417[/URL]
and the PSU, i currently have, but its too weak:
LC6550
 [url]http://www.lc-power.de/index.php?id=180[/URL]
 
I would really appreciate your help!
Hope you can help me, so I can get my system running again as fast as possible...

_thanks in advance - Reimi ray:_


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

ok, luckily a friend of mine will make an order this evening at an onlineshop, where I can order as well, without paying the shipping!
And I'll get it within 24h...

so thats what I found on the website: 

Case: 
Thermaltake V4 Black Edition ~€ 49,99
 [url]http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1308&ID=1967#Tab0[/URL]

Motherboard: 
Asus P5QD Turbo ~€ 59,90
 [url]http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=UwsQqnQhqrRDT4S7[/URL]

PSU: 
Corsair CMPSU-800G Gaming Series GS800 ~€ 109,90
 [url]http://www.corsair.com/products/gs800/default.aspx[/URL]


I hope you can tell me soon if these would work with my other hardware... 
so I can quickly order them...

thanks in advance. Reimi


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good quality parts and they will work with your existing hardware.


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

thank you very much Tyree!
You were a great help and thats an awsome forum!

are there any other parts, I have to order?
like screws, thermal compound or some cables?


many thanks in advance. Reimi
http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/thermal+compound.html


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes you need thermal paste for your cpu

and thats all, enjoy your new improved pc


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Cables will come with the Mobo-generally, two SATA-one IDE-one Floppy.
Screws will come with the case.
Any PC shop should have thermal paste.


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok, thanks a lot for the help, I really appreciate it!

I ordered a Zalman thermal paste for 1,99 €, its for about two uses.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please post back and let us know how it went.


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

I will, if everything goes like planed I'll have the parts Monday or Tuesday.
I'll post as soon as the system is running!
...ordered as well a 120x120x25 fan for €7,99
[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185058[/URL]


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

The case chosen earlier isn't available in the next few days, so I chose another one.
MS-TECH CA-0300 Hornet ~ € 39,99
http://www.ms-tech.de/ger/index.php/product/detail/pdcid/65/pdid/207#


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

OK, dear forum!
I finally received what I ordered, I unpacked everything and built everything in. (expect my second HDD, for security reasons, which is my file HDD)

I had a problem building in the CPU Cooler with the push pins but I guess its OK now.

Now I'm kind of afraid to just plug it in and see what happens, so I did a sort of a photo-documentary...
so you could check if I did a good job, please. 

what I bought:
http://i53.tinypic.com/35iq613.jpghttp://i53.tinypic.com/35iq613.jpg

what I already had:
http://i53.tinypic.com/10o06fc.jpghttp://i53.tinypic.com/10o06fc.jpg

Motherboard, CPU and PSU in the case:
http://i56.tinypic.com/jjn0wy.jpghttp://i56.tinypic.com/jjn0wy.jpg

Motherboard upper part:
http://i54.tinypic.com/l89ph.jpghttp://i54.tinypic.com/l89ph.jpg

Motherboard lower part:
http://i56.tinypic.com/246j5mt.jpghttp://i56.tinypic.com/246j5mt.jpg


btw. its getting close with the power supply for the GPU and the case...
what should I do with that?
http://i53.tinypic.com/vou539.jpg

I hope to get a quick answer... ray:
thanks in advance


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

oh, and I forgot to tell you, that I'm going to build in my second HDD as soon as the system is running (well not when during its powered on)
and connect the case fans on the side as well.

by the way... the last attempt to start my old setup had its soundtrack ( http://bit.ly/2niF3E )
and so I chose one for the first start of my new setup ( http://bit.ly/cWBKks )

many thanks in advance dear forum!


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

first of all, sorry for so many post of mine in my own thread :1angel:



Reimi said:


> btw. its getting close with the power supply for the GPU and the case...
> what should I do with that?
> [url]http://i53.tinypic.com/vou539.jpg[/URL]


problem with the GPU power cables solved... tried to close the case, without any force and it was no problem...

hope to get an answer before I have to start maths for tomorrows exam ^__^"
many thanks in advance - Reimi


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your "Mobo Upper Part" pic. The 4 pin connector you have circled (left upper part of Mobo) has have the 4 pin PSU wire connected. Your PSU "might" have two 4 pin connectors together but they should be separable.
Ideally and to avoid problems we suggest testing on the bench before installing the hardware in the case. That would have also made it easier to install the CPU heatsink/fan to be certain all four legs are securely locked properly into the Mobo.

Bench Test
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks you very much for the answer...

so I'll connect that:
http://i56.tinypic.com/ekq7h1.jpg

into that:
http://i53.tinypic.com/2q87hnn.jpg


Thank you for the help, but I think I won't disassemble everything again now, just because I have no more thermal compound and if I would like to buy a new one I'd have to wait again until I get the delivery ^^"


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

I connected it and gave it a try.
Everything worked well, just installed Windows 7 64bit.

I'm going to have an eye on my core temp, since the installation of the cpu cooler didn't work how it should have. 

thanks for the help, I'll let you know if I encounter any problems!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Did you take off the half cover and use all 8 pins? That's always a good idea, more so with a quad cpu, but if you ever plan on doing any overclocking, you're going to want the 8 pin EPS 12v.

The Intel pushpins can be quite tempermental, hard to engage sometimes, and pop out easier than any other mounting system. Should you ever go with an aftermarket cooler, a backplate model is a good plan. Makes for a much more solid mount, though it is a little harder to install in the first place.


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, took off the half cover and connected all 8 pins.

I already noticed that the Intel push pins are not the best ones... and already planned to buy another CPU cooler with screws... I'll have to get new thermal paste as well... 
any suggestions for a cheap but good cooler with screws?

To finish my "documentary" in this thread i took a photo of the system running...








with the airflow ^^"

btw. I can choose the PSU LED (none, white, red, blue)

thanks for all the help!
really nice forum!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Intel push pins are fine if/when they are installed properly. The best option is to install the heatsink/fan assy. on the bench so you can view the back side of the Mobo to be certain all 4 legs are securely latched. Then do a bench test "before" installing the hardware in the case.


----------



## Reimi (Nov 16, 2010)

Tyree said:


> The Intel push pins are fine if/when they are installed properly. The best option is to install the heatsink/fan assy. on the bench so you can view the back side of the Mobo to be certain all 4 legs are securely latched. Then do a bench test "before" installing the hardware in the case.


I know that they are latched, because i tried it on the bench, then build it into the case...
I just don't know if the thermal paste is spread well.

If I'd buy a new CPU cooler, which one would you suggest?


----------

